# my humble start



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all
here is my current ht system
36" samsung lcd
samsung avr720 receiver 7.1 audio
Lg dvd recorder 160Go hdd
Cyberhome dvd as cd player (ya I know it's a cheap unit, but it was my wifes)
and old vhs player (for the kids movies)
Illico cable box (std for now, waiting to upgrade to HD)
no gaming station (not into gaming):no:

in the future: (maybee soon)
bd player (wondering ps3 or dedicated bd player, need info on that issue):daydream:
thinking of ynex™ 10-Outlet Home Theater Surge Protector (what do you think of the unit?):dunno:
thinking of networking the Mac to the ht (if I can figure out how):huh:
talk to you later:bigsmile:
FRED


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

forgot to mention the room dimensions
it is my livingroom and the kids playroom (have to do with what we have I suppose)
17' by 14' with lots of doors and one wall with 8' windows
thinking about transforming my closet in av rack, and building a new closet elsewhere
wonderind bc I was thinking of placing the lcd in the closets opening
and thats a diy cd dvd rack
talk to you later


----------

